# CA/RN#s for international sales



## e_kalman (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi,

I am starting up a t-shirt biz in the next couple of month, im pretty much set up with laws, and regs, and all the necessary essentials to get going.


Now; I live in Montreal, Canada, and i understand that when you label t-shirts you have 2 options. 1: use your company name and address, or 2: buy a CA number instead. As well any info on the tags has to be in french and english, for because im in Quebec. ie, laws 101 & 22.

Anyways, what i want to know is: if I decide you buy a CA# and want to sell to USA and Can., do I buy a RN# and then use both Numbers on the tag? 

the blanks shirts i buy, already have the numbers in them, but i decide to remove all tags, and print my own on them, i now need my new numbers; right?

outside of my biz, just regular t-shirts that i always wear (not the one's I make) sometimes have CA and RN numbers on them so i am really confused ????? they're only manufactures in one place, so why would they need both numbers? I just dont get it!

Now what happens if I want to sell internationally, Is there some kind of CA/RN equivalent for the other countries/continents that i need to register?

or can i just use my CA number for everything?

I just dont want to put on only one number and then not be able to sell to other countries. 


Thanks for any comments, help, and advice in advance,
Ethan


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

e_kalman said:


> if I decide you buy a CA# and want to sell to USA and Can., do I buy a RN# and then use both Numbers on the tag?


Nope, RNs are for the US; you'd need to have a US office to get one (but you would use both on the tag if you had both).



e_kalman said:


> the blanks shirts i buy, already have the numbers in them, but i decide to remove all tags, and print my own on them, i now need my new numbers; right?


No (in the US anyway) you can just use the ones that are already on there (probably the same in Canada, but may not be).



e_kalman said:


> they're only manufactures in one place, so why would they need both numbers?


For ease of selling in both Canada and the US: it's an easy way to be compliant in both countries without taking up a lot of space on the tag 



e_kalman said:


> Is there some kind of CA/RN equivalent for the other countries/continents that i need to register?


Nope (or more correctly, none that I know of).



e_kalman said:


> or can i just use my CA number for everything?


It has no relevance outside of Canada, but there's no harm in it being on there either.


----------

